# IMPORTANT 4 config files need update

## lukasletitburn

Hey Leute

folgendes habe seamonkey gemerged

dann kam am ende das hier

```
IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc' need updating.

See the CONFIGURTION FILES section of the emerge

man page to learn how to update config files.

IMPORTANT: 4 news items meed reading for respository 'gentoo'.

Use eselct news to read news items.
```

um die config files upzudaten reicht das ein emerge --world?

----------

## CaptainHero

Nein, reicht nicht.

```
etc-update
```

oder

```
dispatch-conf
```

sollte helfen.

Lies Dir am besten noch mal die entsprechenden Seiten im Handbuch durch.

----------

## lukasletitburn

```
Gentoo Forums Foren-Übersicht Deutsches Forum (German)
```

Das steht oben ? Wo finde ich den das deutsche Forum stattdessen?

Machen die beiden Befehle einen großen Unterschied?

----------

## Necoro

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo Forums Foren-Übersicht Deutsches Forum (German)
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  Du bist im deutschen Forum.

 *Quote:*   

> Machen die beiden Befehle einen großen Unterschied?

 

Wie CaptainHero schon schrieb: Les dir die entsprechende Dokumentation durch. Hier ist sogar der Link dazu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke dieser Abschnitt fehlt in meiner Doku hab gerade mal nachgesehen

----------

## Christian99

und welche doku ist das?

----------

## lukasletitburn

von www.gentoo.de x86 ist allerdings nicht von gestern der ausdruck

----------

## Necoro

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> von www.gentoo.de x86 ist allerdings nicht von gestern der ausdruck

 

*kicher* ... ein Internetausdrucker  :Razz:  ...

*scnr*

----------

## lukasletitburn

ja ich weiss^^

das war zu ner zeit wo das mit internetanschluss und 2 pc nicht so wirklich war wegen beruflich auswärts was soll man da sonst tun es abschreiben?

----------

## cryptosteve

Kein Grund, sich zu rechtfertigen. Es gibt auch durchaus Leute, die das gedruckte Wort besser lesen und verstehen als Texte am PC. Darüber hinaus ist mir jemand, der das Handbuch ausdruckt und liest, lieber als jemand, der das Handbuch im Netz nicht liest.  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Kein Grund, sich zu rechtfertigen. Es gibt auch durchaus Leute, die das gedruckte Wort besser lesen und verstehen als Texte am PC. Darüber hinaus ist mir jemand, der das Handbuch ausdruckt und liest, lieber als jemand, der das Handbuch im Netz nicht liest. 

 

Genau  :Smile: . Das war nur eine Steilvorlage, die ich gerade nutzen musste. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.

----------

